# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Onko Suomessa hidastepysäkkejä ja missä?

## jarkkovoutilainen

Paikallisliikenneliiton infrakortissa on kuvattuna tyypillisiä linja-autopysäkkejä.

Mutta kun en itse ole törmännyt tuollaisiin hidastepysäkkeihin enkä pysäkkiniemekkeisiin (yksinomaan linja-autoliikenteessä), niin täytyypä kysyä tältä foorumilta mistä sellaisia sitten oikein löytyy!?  Eiköhän niitä jossakin kuitenkin ole myös Suomessa!

Googlen kuvahaulla olen yrittänyt etsiä, vaan enpä ole löytänyt. Tosin sehän nyt ei vielä todista yhtään mitään.

----------


## jodo

> Paikallisliikenneliiton infrakortissa on kuvattuna tyypillisiä linja-autopysäkkejä.
> 
> Mutta kun en itse ole törmännyt tuollaisiin hidastepysäkkeihin enkä pysäkkiniemekkeisiin (yksinomaan linja-autoliikenteessä), niin täytyypä kysyä tältä foorumilta mistä sellaisia sitten oikein löytyy!?  Eiköhän niitä jossakin kuitenkin ole myös Suomessa!
> 
> Googlen kuvahaulla olen yrittänyt etsiä, vaan enpä ole löytänyt. Tosin sehän nyt ei vielä todista yhtään mitään.


Eräänlainen hidastinpysäkki on ainakin tässä, seisovan bussin ohittaminen on mahdotonta, paitsi ehkä mopolla ja moottoripyörällä.  
https://maps.google.fi/?ll=60.202088...12.85,,0,15.38

----------


## Sami Koskinen

Kivikonkaarella on pysäkkien kohdalla ainakin hidastepysäkkien piirteitä: http://goo.gl/maps/TCHHv

Hidastepysäkit eivät hidasta pikkuautoliikennettä, kuten suunnittelija on lyhytnäköisesti ajatelut, sillä autoilijat ja moottoripyöräilijät ajavat surutta suunnilleen päivittäin bussin ohitse toista ajorataa ta jopa kevyen liikenteen väylää pitkin sen sijaan, että jäisivät odottelemaan kuormausta joka pysäkillä.

----------


## 339-DF

Pysäkkiniemekkeitä on Helsingissä kyllä. Osa niistä on ratikoiden ja bussien yhteisiä, mutta ainakin Etelä-Helsingissä on puhtaita bussiniemekkeitäkin esim. Laivurinkadulla linjalla 18 ja Vuorimiehenpuistikossa linjalla 24.

Hidastepysäkkejä en ole koskaan nähnyt toteutetun noin kamalalla tavalla kuin tuossa mallikuvassa. Pysäkillä seisova bussi paitsi estäisi molempien suuntien autoliikenteen myös vastasuunnan bussipysäkin käyttämisen. Sen sukulaisia on joissain lähiöissä, joissa ajoratapysäkin kohdalle on tehty valtavan pitkä keskikoroke estämään pysäkillä seisovan bussin ohittaminen kuten Samin linkkaamassa kuvassa. Vastasuunnan liikenne sujuu tavalliseen tapaan. Samin kanssa olen samaa mieltä järkevyydestä  tällaiset teennäiset autoilun rajoittamiset johtavat vähän turhan usein siihen, että autoilija kokee vaan agressioita ja lähtee sitten toimimaan liikennesääntöjen vastaisesti. Jos noita hidastepysäkkejä on pari perätysten ja bussilinja sen verran vilkas, että pysäkillä kuluu kymmeniä sekunteja, ei ole yllätys, että auto lähtee ohittamaan väärältä puolelta, jolloin ollaan oikeasti hengenvaarallisessa tilanteessa.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Pysäkkiniemekkeitä on Helsingissä kyllä. Osa niistä on ratikoiden ja bussien yhteisiä, mutta ainakin Etelä-Helsingissä on puhtaita bussiniemekkeitäkin esim. Laivurinkadulla linjalla 18 ja Vuorimiehenpuistikossa linjalla 24.
> 
> Hidastepysäkkejä en ole koskaan nähnyt toteutetun noin kamalalla tavalla kuin tuossa mallikuvassa. Pysäkillä seisova bussi paitsi estäisi molempien suuntien autoliikenteen myös vastasuunnan bussipysäkin käyttämisen. Sen sukulaisia on joissain lähiöissä, joissa ajoratapysäkin kohdalle on tehty valtavan pitkä keskikoroke estämään pysäkillä seisovan bussin ohittaminen kuten Samin linkkaamassa kuvassa. Vastasuunnan liikenne sujuu tavalliseen tapaan. Samin kanssa olen samaa mieltä järkevyydestä  tällaiset teennäiset autoilun rajoittamiset johtavat vähän turhan usein siihen, että autoilija kokee vaan agressioita ja lähtee sitten toimimaan liikennesääntöjen vastaisesti. Jos noita hidastepysäkkejä on pari perätysten ja bussilinja sen verran vilkas, että pysäkillä kuluu kymmeniä sekunteja, ei ole yllätys, että auto lähtee ohittamaan väärältä puolelta, jolloin ollaan oikeasti hengenvaarallisessa tilanteessa.


Minusta tuo taas voisi olla kokeilemisen arvoinen vaihtoehto hiljaisemmille kadulle hidastetöyssyjen korvikkeeksi. Koulun tms. kohdalla mahdollisesti. En kuitenkaan suosittelisi noiden käyttöä niin kauan, kun busseissa ei ole avorahastusta. Tällöin nimittäin pysäkkiaika saataisiin pysymään samassa luokassa, kuin mitä suojatievalojen kanssa.

----------


## vristo

Ruotsissa kaupunkibussiliikenteessä tällaiset hidastinpysäkkit (tai, _timglashållplats_, kuten siellä kutsutaan) ovat varsin tavallisia:

http://www.nacka.se/web/trafik_vagar...r/default.aspx

----------


## Rester

Tampereella hidastinpysäkkejä löytyy monestakin kohteesta, mm. Luhtaankadulta löytyy molempiin suuntiin oleva sekä vain yhteen suuntaan oleva hidastinpysäkki. Näissä kohdissa bussia ohitellaan korokkeen väärältä puolelta, vaikka jälkimmäisessä tapauksessa edessä onkin pimeä mutka. Kyseessä ei ole pääkatu, korvaavia nopeampia reittejä löytyy useita.

Toinen, vähän toimivampi hidastinpysäkkiratkaisu löytyy Mäentakusenkadulta, Leinolan koulun kohdalta. Tämä ei varsinaisesti estä muuta liikennettä, mutta ajoratapysäkit tässä kohdin pakottavat muun liikenteen hidastamaan vauhtia huomattavasti. Toki ruuhka-aikaan tämä toimii myös kätevästi tulppapysäkkinä. Muut pysäkit tällä kadulla ovat perinteisiä syvennyksiä, eli ratkaisu on luultavasti tehty vain ja ainoastaan kohdalla olevan koulun takia.

Lisäksi Nuolialantiellä on korvattu tämän syksyn aikaan osa pysäkkisyvennyksistä ajoratapysäkein keskikorokkeella varustettuna. Aika näyttää, miten nämä käytännössä toimivat.

Pysäkkiniemekkeitä löytyy Teekkarinkadulta ja Opiskelijankadulta, joissa kaikki pysäkit, yhtä lukuunottamatta, on muutettu niemekkeiksi. Teekkarinkadulle nämä on rakennettu Google mapsin katukuvien ottamisen jälkeen, joten eivät näy kuvissa. Niemekkeet toimivat kyllä mainiosti tällaisilla kaduilla, joissa pysäkit sijaitsevat pysäköityjen autojen väleissä.

----------

